# Strange werrrrreeeeeeeeee noise coming from front of car



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

2006 gto m6
No mods done

2006 pontiac GTO whining noise.. help please. Part 2 - YouTube

This isn't my video but it makes the exact same noise as this person at :50 in the video. I came out to my car in the parking lot and it seems there is oil leaking from the car as well. I'm scared for my baby! Any help is appreciated immensely. 

Steve

Edit: forgot to add 70xxx miles


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Found a few more videos with the noise and also took some pictures of where the leak is coming from on the ground. Car sat for 4 hours on clean asphalt and this is what came out. It did the same thing after a 4 hour period earlier in the day as well.



















Links to sounds:
video-2010-06-09-18-47-06 - YouTube



Potential TSB:
Engine Whine possibly found - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

any idea where the fluid is coming from?


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

06BLACKGTO64 said:


> any idea where the fluid is coming from?


Seems to be somewhere from the front drivers side and then is wicking along the black plastic line shown in the second picture. I put cardboard under it last night and it only leaked a few drops on the drivers side. I'll try and get under it today when I'm off work. I'm not very handy, but I can take pictures of what I find.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Sounds like a power steering pump with low fluid.
Are the lines or seals on the steering rack leaking?


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm not against getting under the car. What does the steering rack look like and where do I look for it?


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Did you notice any change in steering effort recently? If you're low on power steering (PS) fluid, you will experience inconsistent and higher turning effort.

First thing to check is the cap on your power steering pump; if that is loose or improperly installed, it will leak like crazy. If it's loose, try topping up your power steering fluid (to the "Full Cold" mark), then re-install the cap. Run the engine and turn the wheels from lock to lock a couple of times to test for leaks.

Here's a photo of the rack from a recent magazine article.










The rack is the aluminum casting in the middle of the photo, with the black "bellows" type seal clamped on it.
You can see the two fluid lines (they have been disconnected from the rack housing) near the top of the photo; look for leaks anywhere along those lines AND at the ends of the rack where the black "pleated" boots are attached to the ends of the rack, and also where the tie rod ends come out of those boots. 

If that all looks dry, follow the lines back to the power steering pump, looking for any evidence of leakage.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Haven't noticed any steering issues at all. Would the rack be accessible from the top or under the car?


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Not power steering fluid. My levels are full and haven't been topped off in a few months. Getting under the car now to see if I can determine where the leak is coming from. I'll post pictures if I find anything.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Stick your finger in the oil and feel the viscosity then smell it, check the color too. You can rule out certain fluids by doing this. Check all your fluid levels.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Stick your finger in the oil and feel the viscosity then smell it, check the color too. You can rule out certain fluids by doing this. Check all your fluid levels.


Judge is right; figure out what it is before we waste your time looking at non-issues.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Oil is a little low, coolant very low. It seems to be coolant based on the low level (duh) and also all the drippings are concentrated around the under part of the radiator. I took the black plastic trim piece off that covers the radiator and the cap is clean so it didn't leak from there. The coolant dipstick read about 1/2-3/4 of the way up the bottom dot so it is VERY low. The radiator fins all seemed fine, no damage to them just a lot of bugs. Under the car, the drippings are a redish/brown color. I didn't smell it or touch it. Lots of drops that were on the underside as seen in the pictures. The leak that seems somewhat constant appears to be from around where the coolant overflow tank is but the puddle under the car seemed to be concentrated on the passenger side last night. The leak seems to have stopped for now, but probably is because there is no more coolant in the car.










Pin that holds black plastic trim on under the car has fluid all around it










Drops under the car near the underside of the radiator










Even some fluid around the screw near the battery.

I did notice that the front half of the hose that returns(?) to the radiator that comes from the engine. The one that goes to the bottom of the radiator. It seemed like the front half of the hose was a much darker black than the back half of the hose. I'm definitely thinking a coolant leak of some sort.

Thank you so much for the advice so far. I just hope I can get it figured out. Everyone else that I've seen post a video of the sound seems to have given up and sold their car. I don't want to be in that boat!


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Refilled coolant. Turns out oil wasn't low, just car was on a bit of an angle. The more I look at the car it looks like coolant sprayed out of the passenger side of the radiator but I don't see any source of it. One small tube is missing a hose clamp but competely dry and clean of sticky dry fluid.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Good info.

I'd take it into a good radiator repair place and get it pressure-tested.
That should be the quickest way to find the leak.

You could try to locate the leak by letting the engine get up to operating temperature and closely watching the entire cooling system to see where the leak begins, but it's not always obvious....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Color suggests DEXCOOL and you found it. Have you ruled out your hoses? Pressure cap failure? I'd rule all that out before yanking the radiator.

The radiator should not be failing prematurely like that. Some who have had theirs fail, panicked when they saw "gunk" on the dip stick and flushed the system getting rid the "gunk" that was put in there to increase the longevity of the radiator, pump etc. Then they have a failure. 

I am replacing my upper and lower rad hoses..... NAPA........ 98.00. WTF? Beware, those hoses are NOT cheap....


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Hoses all seem good. The radiator cap was clean and aside from the drops on the bottom part of the shroud for the fan on the radiator, I see no coolant actually on the radiator. I've watch my temp and never has the car overheated even while driving in 100 degree weather on a road trip. 

This noise has been happening for about a month, the coolant leak just happened two days ago for the first time. Car sat over night after I topped it back up with dexcool and there aren't any new drops on the cardboard I put under the car. I didn't run it after I filled it back up but I'm making a short trip to the store in a few minutes. It seems as if the noise is unrelated to the coolant leak. I'll try to drive the way that seems to make the noise happen and see where that goes. Still going to get the radiator pressure tested, but I'm thinking the coolant seems unrelated. 

Thanks again for the advice. 
Steve


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

One else have an idea as to what it might be? The sound seems to be coming from the passenger side. Didn't go away after refilling the coolant, though the leak seems to have stopped.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The leak may return when the radiator is under pressure. As far as the noise? Have you ruled out belt noise in particular from the tensioner?


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Radiator seems to be holding strong. Haven't noticed any leaks since I refilled it. The noise seems to be as but better as well odly enough. I just did a heavy day of driving so tomorrow I'm going to check all the levels and see how that all looks. How do I check the tensioner?


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Coolant level low again and noise still there. Guess its time to take it into the shop. I'm in a new town and don't know who to take it to, might end up at the dealership since I have an extended warranty.


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Cracked radiator after 70k miles. Major guard plan covers it so I'm in luck. Hopefully the noise was just the loss of vacuum in the cooling system. I get the car back tomorrow if all goes well and I'll post updates from there.


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Glad to hear you found it.
Also glad to hear it's covered under the extended warranty...would've been a big bill!


----------



## Sciggy (Aug 29, 2010)

Radiator leak solved. Sound still continues....


----------

